# تجربة



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

*عمل شبكة بين الاجهزة*

سوف نقوم بعمل شبكة منزليه متكونه من جهازين فقط يستخدم أحدهما Windows XP ويستخدم الآخر Windows 2000 Server .. لكون أكثر الأخوة والأخوات هنا يستخدمون Windows XP فسأقوم بشرح تفاصيل هذه العملية من طرف جهاز Windows XP .

المتطلبات لعمل هذه الشبكه :
1.جهازي كومبيوتر.
2.أحد الجهازين ( ويفضل ال Windows XP في هذه الحالة ) يجب ان يكون مرتبط بالأنترنت ب Cable أو ADSL لأن إتصال ال Dial-Up لن يكون ناجعاً لسبب يعرفه الكثيرون ألا وهو بطئ الأتصال.
3.كلا الجهازين يجب أن يحتويا على كارت الشبكات Network Card ( Network Adapter ).
4.كلا الجهازين يجب أن يكونا متصلين مع بعضهما البعض بأستخدام كيبل خاص يسمى Cross-Over Cable عادةً ما يأتي باللون الأحمر وليس ال Straight-Through Cable الذي يأتي باللون الأزرق.


بدء عمل الشبكة :

ضع جهاز ال Windows XP بحيث يكون إتصاله مع ال Cable Modem أو ال ADSL Modem إتصال طبيعي تستطيع من خلاله ان تستخدم الأنترنت بصورة طبيعية.
بعد نصب كلا الكارتين في كلا الجهازين أربطهما بأستخدام الكيبل المذكور أعلاه.
بعد تشغيل الجهازين تأكد من إن علامة (أيقونة ) الأتصال التي تظهر في الجهة السفلى اليمنى من الشاشه ظاهرة وتشير الى وجود اتصال مع جهاز آخر.
كما هو موضح بالصور أدناه إذهب الى ال My Network Places واضغط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة عليه ثم إذهب الى Properties.

ستظهر لك نافذة ال Network Connection إذهب الى الوصله التي على يمين الشاشة والتي تشير إلى Setup a home or small office network هذا سيأخذك إلى خطوات عمل هذه الشبكة وبمنتهى السهوله وكما هو موضح بالصور أدناه ..

أضغط على Next لبدء هذه العمليه ..

بأعتبارك إنك تستخدم الجهاز المتصل بالأنترنت مباشرةً إختر الاختيار الأول ...

كما هو موضح في هذه الصوره فأنني لدي نوعين من الأتصال وهذا صحيح ..
أحدهما أتصال جهازي مع الأنترنت عن طريق Cable Modem والآخر هو إتصالي مع الجهاز الآخر في شبكتي المنزليه ( أي Windows 2000 Server ) ...
في هذه الحالة يجب عليك أن تختار إتصالك مع الأنترنت ليتمكن برنامج التنصيب هذا من معرفة الطريقه التي يستطيع من خلالها الجهاز الآخر للأتصال بالأنترنت عن طريق هذا الجهاز.

أضغط على Next ستظهر لك نافذة جديدة تكتب فيه وصف عن هذا الجهاز ( Computer Description ) ,وليس بالضروري أن تكتبه .. اما الفراغ الثاني في الأسفل فهو عن أسم الجهاز وهو عادةً ما يكون موجود 

أضغط على Next ستظهر لك نافذه مكتوب فيها أسم المجموعه ( Workgroup Name ) وهي دائما MSHOME في XP و WORKGROUP في ال 2000 ... اتركها كما هي وأضغط على Next ..

سيظهر لك توضيح لما عملته في السابق وحالة ألأتصال بين الأجهزة .. أذا كان كل شئ مضبوط أضغط على Next ..

ستبدأ عملية نصب هذه الشبكة الصغيرة وتستغرق بضع ثواني ...

بعد نجاح هذه العمليه ستظهر لك نافذه تسألك عدة أسئله
الأول يسألك اذا كنت تريد ان تستخدم مثل هذه العمليه مع الجهاز الثاني وذلك بعمل دسك خاص Floppy Disk تضعه في الجهاز الثاني وتبدأ العمليه من جديد ( ملاحظة : قم بعمل هذا الدسك أذا كنت تستخدم وندوز 98 ... 95 .... Me )

ادخل فلوبي دسك فارغ وأبدأ بالنسخ بالضغط على Next
الصور التفصبلبة فى المرفقات

يتبع >>>>


----------



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

الجزء الثانى


----------

